
Show HN: Free, offline, portable, security vault to store keys, photos etc. - hydrocarbons
https://prosecrec.com
======
bradknowles
It will be pronounced “seckwreck”, if you don’t change the capitalization you
use, or change the name somehow.

How does this compare to other products, like 1Password?

I hope those aren’t real credit cards that you’re blurring, because if they
are, then they’ve already been de-blurred and stolen. Blurring is no longer a
valid method of applying security-through-obscurity. Of course, security-
through-obscurity isn’t a valid method of securing anything anyway, but please
do make sure you’re using images of fake cards with obviously fake names and
fake card numbers. Maybe the. You won’t need to blur them?

